# World of Tanks Codes aus der aktuellen Ausgabe der PC Games



## Onkelknut (21. Juli 2012)

*SUCHE: World of Tanks Codes aus der aktuellen Ausgabe der PC Games*

Liebe Community,
ich würde mich zutiefst freuen über o.g. Codes.
Als Gegenleistung würde ich euch in das Spiel einweisen  wobei das natürlich, nur optional ist bei Wunsch. ( wäre ein guter Spieler mit viel Wissen  )
Gruß Onkel


----------

